
The “Why” of Electrolysis - nachtigall
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2016/04/11/the-why-of-electrolysis/
======
brudgers
Two years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8349973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8349973)

[not very good] Five years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2780952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2780952)

